

It's Alive (Chrome on Mac) - luckystrike
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/pinkerton/archives/019848.html

======
edd
Its interesting to know that Mike Pinkerton is also the project lead on
Camino. If working on one large OSX browser wasn't enough he is also involved
in Chrome on Mac, that is pretty cool.

~~~
acangiano
I believe he was hired for the job because of his Camino experience.

------
alabut
This is great progress!

Signup form at google for notifications when Mac Chrome goes live:

<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/mac.html>

------
joubert
Can't wait. Wonder how fast it will be in comparison to Safari.

------
MikeCapone
Finally some reassuring news. Ever since last fall I've been wondering every
two weeks: Where the hell is Chrome for Mac?

------
wfarr
I'm a bit concerned about the UI. It seems like they did their best to copy
the Windows UI using custom Cocoa widgets, which is fine in its own right, but
leads to some weird inconsistencies. Namely, the huge gap on the far left past
the tabs.

~~~
MikeCapone
I'm pretty sure that the final polished version won't look like that.

~~~
Klonoar
I dunno, Google seems to have a penchant for re-inventing the wheel when it
comes to UI. ;P

